# Just Took The Plunge!



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

I just got home from the dealer and I will be picking up my 2007 23RS on Saturday. I cant wait! We have been thinking about doing this for dsome time now and finally did it.

Spending the weekend in a tent in the rain put me over the edge!

This is a very informative site, thank you!!

Tom & Fred - NJ


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Good for you! Now call Otter Lake and sign up for the mega rally we have going there in Oct! If you want to meet over 32 wonderful families, sign up for the time of your life.

Happy Outbacking!

Don and Darlene


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations









Welcome to outbackers 
Happy Camping!!!!!!

willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi fnorrell









Wow! That's so cool








Congrats on your new 23rs and welcome to Outbackers!
Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome fnorrell congrats on getting the 23RS your gonna love your outback









Angelo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome fnorrell to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback. Hopefully you'll love it as much as we do and have many lasting memories.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my congrats to you and yours as well. Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Lots and lots of great info here.

Going tonight to drop off the rest of the deposit and walk through it again. I cant wait!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, fnorrell!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!









One night in your new toy, and that soggy tent will be but a distant memory!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. You'll going to love camping in your new 23RS. Most of us upgraded from tent camping, and then some went to pop ups before getting the Outback.


----------



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

Signed and sealed. Pick up is scheduled for Friday at 4Pm. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excied.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

fnorrell said:


> Signed and sealed. Pick up is scheduled for Friday at 4Pm. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excied.


You're so excited you can't even type it right.









Slow down, relax, breathe, and get ready for that new Outback. Congrats.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go! You will love the 23RS rain oor shine.


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to a great group of campers!
Can't wait 'til you add your 1st mod.

Enjoy!

Fritz


----------



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

We got the trailer home Friday night. The dealer went through everything except for the load balancing hitch. It took me a while to get it disconnected.

I am headed out this weekend to Cape May for the first outing, can't wait.

Will post some picks from the driveway soon.

I have a few questions....

How long should the battery last? Is it worth while for me to get one of the maintenance free Optima type batteries?

What about a generator, any suggestions, what do I need?

Those floor vents have got to go.

Anything that I need to buy asap?

Should I invest in a cover when I store it for the winter?

Thanks again!!

Fred & Tom


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Fred and Tom! You are official Outbackers now!



fnorrell said:


> Should I invest in a cover when I store it for the winter?


That depends on where you are. Myself, I am not a big fan of the covers and prefer a covered storage area instead. But if that is not available, a cover may be good for you. I will defer to others that know more about them on that one!

Good luck... And have fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Are there any substantial differences between the 06 & 07 modesl of the 23RS?

Thanks/Jon


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer !!


----------



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

There are supposed to be TWO BATTERIES??? Only have one.

Also there was no bottom plate for the tongue jack, is that correct?

My battery keeps discharging over night, is that normal? I turn everything off but it is dead the next morning.



PDX_Doug said:


> Are there any substantial differences between the 06 & 07 modesl of the 23RS?
> 
> Thanks/Jon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fnorrell said:


> There are supposed to be TWO BATTERIES??? Only have one.
> 
> Also there was no bottom plate for the tongue jack, is that correct?
> 
> My battery keeps discharging over night, is that normal? I turn everything off but it is dead the next morning.


Most dealers will install two 12v batteries. You should call your dealer and ask if this was an oversite.

Mine tongue jack has a plate on the bottom...say 1" bigger then the jack itself.

Your battery should not discharge overnight. When you say everything is off, are you including the frig, heater, hot water heater, water pump. If everything is off and it is still dead in the morning, then you have a bad battery. Demand the dealer to swap it out for a new one.


----------



## fnorrell (Sep 26, 2006)

I called te dealer they cant take it in until the 28th, not a good feeling since I JUST got the thing.

They only supply one battery and they will see if they can find the jack plate.

So far I am not too pleased with this dealer.

I am going to buy two new batteries, any brand suggestions?

Thanks again for all your help.

Fred


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

fnorrell said:


> I called te dealer they cant take it in until the 28th, not a good feeling since I JUST got the thing.
> 
> They only supply one battery and they will see if they can find the jack plate.
> 
> ...


Just for a comparison......my dealer has on the lot over 25 new Outbacks.

They do not come with batteries, the dealers install them.

None of them have a jack plate either. They do not come with one.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

fnorrell said:


> I called te dealer they cant take it in until the 28th, not a good feeling since I JUST got the thing.
> 
> They only supply one battery and they will see if they can find the jack plate.
> 
> ...


Our Dealer in Souderton PA also only supplies one battery. Before you buy a new battery make sure the switch inside the fridge door that is supposed to help with condensation on the outside of the fridge is off. That will drain the battery in a hurry and can easily get bumped on. I have done it a few times when cleaning out the fridge.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

fnorrell said:


> I called te dealer they cant take it in until the 28th, not a good feeling since I JUST got the thing.
> 
> They only supply one battery and they will see if they can find the jack plate.
> 
> ...


No brand but good reading

http://bart.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------

